# Plains Rat Info



## HerpNthusiast (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey guys well two nights ago we had a family discussion on what will be our final species addition to our collection and the day before I saw the licensing laws have changed in Vic and saw the plains rat has come down to basic licence I googled about them and fell in love with these gorgeous native rodents so we decided between a new species of gecko, shingleback or plains rat we decided the plains rat and I would like some care tips please.I would like to put a trio or 2 pairs in two separate 3 foot tanks and put kritter's crumble.
Is this good any other tips would be great.


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 16, 2013)

google search for info?


----------



## Shotta (Aug 16, 2013)

i have heard they are similiar to rats and mice but are alot more hygenic,they also need a bit of space and a varied diet,correct me if im wrong, super cute though be sure to post pics when you get them


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Aug 16, 2013)

I will thank you Nilesh and Grogshla there is not enough info about them the care sheets are for some reason about the Great Plains Rat Snake and I've seen previous threads about them on here please some more info.

Hi I still need to soak up more info.


----------



## butters (Aug 18, 2013)

As Nilesh posted they're pretty simple to keep.

If handled from a young age they become quite tame but on the whole they are a quiet secretive critter. 
If startled or if they are not used to being handled they can and do move very fast so only handle in areas where you can retrieve them if they do make a bolt for it.

They need a bit more space than domestic rats and mice but a pair or small group seems to do well in a standard three foot aquarium.

Seeds, grains and a variety of fruits and veggies as a staple diet seems to work well.

Its a shame Queensland is so far behind the times in regards to the keeping of native mammals IMO. I don't keep any myself but a friend does as he has a demonstrators license. Required in Queensland to keep this species.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah thanks


----------



## butters (Aug 18, 2013)

What other info were you after?


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Aug 19, 2013)

Should I separate the babies and can males live with males.


----------



## butters (Aug 19, 2013)

There are care sheets out there but most are not written from a hobbyists point of view. Many zoos and parks produce husbandry manuals for other zoo s to use. The information is still valid though.

I know the Alice springs desert park put a care sheet out so if you did a google search looking for the Australian plains rat or the Alice springs desert park you may be able to find it.

You can leave young in with the parents for a fair while. I have seen a large group kept together which was made up of multiple adults and offspring of various ages.

Given enough room you can keep multiple males together if my friends group is anything to go by.

I used to have a copy of the desert park care sheet but can't find it right now. It shouldn't be too hard to find online.


----------

